# Convert 2 storey house to two self contained flats...planning etc. issues?



## 4th estate (7 Apr 2010)

I was just sitting here and the thought came into my head.... if I was strapped for cash and the sprogs all gone, could I not make the upstairs into a self contained flat, and make the downstairs a little nest for me and OH. A few bob in our retirement? At that stage the house would be too big for us and we would probably move to something smaller anyway, so we might make a teeny profit on that move too.. for the retirement.

Now I know it's probably pie in the sky, but has anyone done this to their own residence? Is is permissable under planning laws.. i.e. to have a kitchen upstairs - probably fire hazard and need fireproofing etc. Are there regs?, I presume there are.

Anyway, I just find the idea intriguing. Although living with your tenants might not be that bright!

We live in a terrace with car access via a lane at the back. Separate entrance could be provided from the back or the front for the upstairs tenants. A part of the garden could be allocated and suitably blocked off for both us and the tenants.

Sorry for going on so long, but I would be interested in what people have to say about this possibly daft idea! Thanks.


----------



## onq (7 Apr 2010)

The neighbour two doors down has done this.

The base house was a 4 bed semi with integral garage of around 1500 sq.ft.

The converted the attic and extended out the back and the mother lives on the ground floor while the daughter and her family live overhead.

Its a granny flat as opposed to separate apartment, they share an internal hallway and there are no locks between the accommodation.

Creating completely separate apartments is a different matter, one that I think will require a fire safety certificate a well as a planning permission.

It may also come under both the Safety Health and Welfare Act as well as the Building Control Act - i.e. you're need the full gamut of HSA appointments and plans as well as a Fire Cert.

You may also need a Disability Access Certificate, which could prove interesting.

Given the rear lanes access, is it possible that you could develop a Mews?

That's a more usually course for people wanting to develop a second dwelling on the property.

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon      as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal action be      taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in      Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the matters at      hand.


----------



## 4th estate (7 Apr 2010)

tks onq.

There are garages at the end of the garden which open onto the lane together with a side gate. There are NO mews in any garden I have seen on my walks around the area. I think this is because the lane is owned by a private ground rent landlord and not the council. I have not seen any planning apps for mews in the area either, and I presume this is because the lanes are privately owned. I don't know.

My biggest concern would be a kitchen upstairs and the consequent fire hazard. Although I'm sure this can be overcome with proper safeguards. They seem to convert houses like this in the UK all the time.

I suppose we love the house really, and would be reluctant to leave it, but at some point in the future it will be too big for two of us. The cost of conversion  might be more economical than selling and buying with all the associated costs together with Stamp Duty etc. I realise that on selling it eventually if we converted it, there would be CGT on the part not occupied by us, but at that stage we'd be long gone and the kids will have to pay that!

Ah it was just a thought roaming around in my head, and I also have concerns about living in the same property as the tenants!!


----------



## onq (8 Apr 2010)

Hi 4th Estate.

Glad to be of help.

I think you would need to fully consider the subdivision of the house before embarking on it.
Whatever about a granny flat, which can work out quite successfully kept within the family, allowing a stranger to live above you in their own apartment with timber floors between you never appealed to me.

You would have a huge amount of work to do to the floor just on soundproofing alone.
Then take fire proofing into account including the sealing of services and downlighters.

They are more at risk from your kitchen than you are from theirs, as flames travel upward.
You would be more at risk from their heating systems or plumbing leaking than their kitchen going on fire.

---------------------------------

The mews lane development could kick start it along the lane, but you would need all leaseholders coming together if it was a private lane.
Even then there may be covenants on the lease preventing development of mews accommodation - old leases can be a bit odd.
Apart from that, there is always one person who refuses to allow traffic past and holds everyone to ransom.
Still, you could get great interest going by canvassing around you and talking to the Council.

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon      as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal action be      taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in      Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the matters at      hand.


----------

